# Halloween Clearance Sales



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's bittersweet that I start this post, but I thought it might be helpful to put all the clearance information in one thread.

RiteAid is now 50% off in the Tri-Cities area of Washington.

Also Shopko is now 50% off.


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

The Michaels by me was 40% off, though they've replaced most of the Halloween decorations with Christmas already.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This week Fred Meyer is running 40% off most Halloween decor, and Michaels has their fake pumpkins at 60% off!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up regarding Rite-Aid. I just went over and picked up a bunch of webbing and some fun furry spiders. Also picked up some much-needed candy at a good deal!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought a bunch of crows at michaels for 60% off  the rest was pretty picked over evern at such low discounts- 25-40%. Candles and candle holders are 50% and I so wanted the little sparkly tealite holders that were cat, mummy and Frankenstein but they are gone


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oriental Trading just reduced their bluckies to *$19.99*. That's a pretty good pre-Halloween price. There are also other specials right now for OTC, like free shipping and percentages off.

I love the OTC bluckies. They are better constructed and aged then the thin-walled ones sold at Party City. I have about 20 of them and just adore them all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Improvements Catalog has halloween stuff 70% off.

Improvements Catalog


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*clearance*



Pumpkinprincess said:


> It's bittersweet that I start this post, but I thought it might be helpful to put all the clearance information in one thread.
> 
> RiteAid is now 50% off in the Tri-Cities area of Washington.
> 
> Also Shopko is now 50% off.


yeah, someone else has a shopko-here's a coupon for an additional 20% off

Untitled Document


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

JoAnn Fabrics has their Halloween fabrics 50% off, decor is either 50 or 60% off (depends on which manufacturer) and other Halloween stuff at least 50% off - Wilton halloween candy/baking, Halloween costumes, etc...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Grandin Road has Halloween items up to 50% with an additional 20% with the code FALL20. 

They have the cloaked woman for $79 after discount. Here is the link...


Halloween Glowing Cloaked Woman - Grandin Road


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Last week I scored a skeleton baseball vendor from WalMart's online store for $30.00 (normally $70.00) with special .97 cents shipping. For a total of 32.77 I got a very cool life size animated skeleton, delivered to my door in just 2 days! Sadly, I went back to the site just a few hours later and they were gone already.
He's still in the stores at full price!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Last week I scored a skeleton baseball vendor from WalMart's online store for $30.00 (normally $70.00) with special .97 cents shipping. For a total of 32.77 I got a very cool life size animated skeleton, delivered to my door in just 2 days! Sadly, I went back to the site just a few hours later and they were gone already.
> He's still in the stores at full price!



When I ordered my vendor they didn't have the .97 shipping so I did the site-to-site shipping. They offered the special shipping price shortly after I ordered my guy ($30) and I was wondering how their shipping was when I saw it. I'm still waiting to get my email to pick my guy up. As of tonight it's on it's way to my local store. Pick up was estimated from 10/22 to 10/28. I probably won't use him this year but it's interesting to learn how quickly your guy got delivered to you at home. Not bad for $.97!


----------



## Einbinder (Sep 15, 2009)

*15% costume sale....*

Beer Shirts & T-Shirts | Officially Licensed Beer Gear, Hats, Clothing, and Bar Merchandise from Beer and Liquor Brands | BoozinGear.com just sent out 15% off their Halloween costumes with code - boo -


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kmart currently has all costumes 40% off, plus an additional 10% on Totally Ghoul Costumes. They also have free shipping on orders over $49 (see restrictions).


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Walgreens has a bunch of random things on clearance for 50% off. I scored three more boxes of those eerie green mini-lights for $2 apiece. Their LED lights were half-price. They even had some of the more oddball candies on clearance...like Halloween Dots (in odd flavors that are actually really really good!).

I keep waiting for them to put those giant monster head things on clearance.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Grandin Road has Halloween items up to 50% with an additional 20% with the code FALL20.
> 
> They have the cloaked woman for $79 after discount. Here is the link...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, it was down to $68.00 plus shipping, had to grab it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, even better!

Here is a $10 off coupon for a $50 purchase.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Joann Fabrics has all Halloween 60% now, though I purchased items today that rung up 75% at the register.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it me, or was the general selection crappy this year no matter what store? Plus, I remember last year Halloween stuff started going on clearance about 2-3 weeks before.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Just happened to notice today that Home Depot has witch's brooms for $5 that used to be $17. They're just a branch twined with twigs for that old classic witch's broom but for only $5 I figured what the hell.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Most of the stores nearby are already in full blown Christmas gear. Walmart has the greenhouse filled to the roof with trees. Halloween has been smashed into one aisle and Christmas has taken over the rest! I haven't been out in a week to see whats on clearance yet though.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok .. Rite aid, IS THE BOMB!!!!!! they were laughing at me as i was oohing and aweing over EVERYTHING... one guy asked me if i liked halloween...... my darling son straight faced, turns to the guy and says.. Moms a witch, she makes everyone like halloween. then turned back to to the severed heads.... 
SO.. rite aid, i got.. the motion strobe light string for $7, purple lights for $1, my grave monster that i thought was cheesy even at $10 but i liked him.. ends up his arms are adjustable...LOVE HIM... and my mind just went blank...
They do have super awesome candy as well CHEAP...


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

For all Canadian haunters out there......Canadian Tire had some stuff up to 50% on various Halloween items! 
Zellers has some stuff on special as well (though I was not too impressed wioth them this year).


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG I want The Cloaked Woman sooo badly!!! 

Edit : Awwwwww it's sold out!!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Poor guy in Michael's was covered head to toe in glitter while changing out all the Halloween shelves to Xmas. Tomorrow they go 50% off.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Went to Michaels today. They had all the Halloween clearance to 60% up front. Grabbed a couple of tombstones, a bust, and some ornaments. The cashier must have been new because she gave me an additional 60% off.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

When does Spirit typically clearance? Or do they just truck it back to the warehouse 'til next year?


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Last year the the Spirit store had a 50% off every thing for 1 day then pack up and left. It was strange as people were shopping the employees where packing boxes as fast as they could.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I will have to visit Canadian Tire..thanks for the tip girl..Zellers does suck this year for sure..their Halloween items are below average..


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Shopko is now 60% off. You can also use the coupon from page one of this thread for an additional 20% off!


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

typically the megastores (spirit, halloween usa, etc) have a blowout sale the day after and that's it. They must only have the lease on the store until the 1st.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I asked the clerks at Spirit about this. They told me they just store and sell next year. The clerk said some of the items were ten years old in the store!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

This is a great post..thanks to everyone..


----------



## Halloween Fan (Jul 12, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

*Shopko Clearance Savings*

Just got back from Shopko in Redding, CA for 60% off + the 20% coupon from the start of the thread worked! 3' articulated skeletons for ~ $8.00. They still had crows, black cats, mini reapers (picked up two for about $3.00 a piece), and masks for a ridiculous $3.99 a piece.

Gonna make the 3' skellies stir a cauldron next year. Not enough time left this year. Probably gonna pose them with the twins gravestone for now.

Thanks for this thread. Let's make sure it reappears next year!


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

*walgreens*

So, I just went to Walgreens and asked the lady there when thier stuff will go on clearance and she rudely replied "on Halloween".


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> When I ordered my vendor they didn't have the .97 shipping so I did the site-to-site shipping. They offered the special shipping price shortly after I ordered my guy ($30) and I was wondering how their shipping was when I saw it. I'm still waiting to get my email to pick my guy up. As of tonight it's on it's way to my local store. Pick up was estimated from 10/22 to 10/28. I probably won't use him this year but it's interesting to learn how quickly your guy got delivered to you at home. Not bad for $.97!


Shipping was incredible! Ordered it on Thursday, our guy was delivered TWO DAYS LATER on Saturday! Excellent service, and we're thrilled with him! We loaded his tray with ounce size snack bags for the party. Glad you got him at the $30.00 price as well!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i got my vendor, butler, and hoovering witch today. the witch i have to say is my favorite.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

runmikeyrun said:


> typically the megastores (spirit, halloween usa, etc) have a blowout sale the day after and that's it. They must only have the lease on the store until the 1st.


Here's the question I've always wanted the answer to. When does the online spirit store go half off? They always have more in stock than the local stores on the 1st of November.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I asked the clerks at Spirit about this. They told me they just store and sell next year. The clerk said some of the items were ten years old in the store!


Maybe some Spirits, but last year the Spirit near me was selling everything at 50% or better discounts to clean out the store.


----------



## grep (Sep 22, 2009)

My Spirit just put up a sign advertising 50% off on Nov 1st, granted I only noticed the date after I filled up my cart and made it to the counter to unload, first time in my life that I have ever had to reverse shop. How embarrassing...


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

My wife and motherinlaw went to micheals and bouught me a ton of pumpkins on sale for my pumpkin patch. Was very happy with what they got.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Haven't been able to be on line for a few days and saw today that Walmart.com has pretty much sold out of everything large prop-wise. Saw that the tall butler guy with the tray went down to $30 (from a sale of $50) and sold out online. Did anyone see what the Count sold for? He was one of my favorite looking ones although I don't think he did much of anything.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Spookie, I was watching the Wal Mart site pretty closely, and The Count never got marked down. He was just removed from the site. I wanted the Rocking Granny. They marked her down a whopping $10 to $290, and she did sell out. 







Ghost of Spookie said:


> Haven't been able to be on line for a few days and saw today that Walmart.com has pretty much sold out of everything large prop-wise. Saw that the tall butler guy with the tray went down to $30 (from a sale of $50) and sold out online. Did anyone see what the Count sold for? He was one of my favorite looking ones although I don't think he did much of anything.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

For those in Northeastern NJ, the Fairfield Garden Center on Rt 46 has their stuff 50% off (except tombstones).


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Stopped into Menards and what they have left is marked down 40%.

Later hit Target and all they've marked down are costumes... but I did hear "Run Run Rudolph" blaring two aisles down.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Doesnt look like there is gonna be anything left for the day after sales at spirit around here. Both stores near me are almost empty. Was in one today and the only props left were 1 demon, 1 zombie farmer, 3wives and 1 witch. The store was bare. I was hoping for some zombie babies half off but both stores are totally out.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Walgreens had alot of stuff.


----------



## Auntskaren (Oct 7, 2009)

Brad has some stuff: halloween Guide - halloween discounts, halloween deals, halloween coupons


----------



## Auntskaren (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL Corndogs will be .50 on Halloween at Sonic


----------



## scarysistersara (Aug 10, 2008)

Costco marked down the huge bat- it was $30.00 it is now $10.00-


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Auntskaren said:


> LOL Corndogs will be .50 on Halloween at Sonic


Yummy...and then you can go to Taco Bell and get a free black taco between 6-12pm on halloween only!!!!!


----------



## xerxes5555 (Aug 2, 2009)

Menards is having a dutch auction this week. Monday it was 30% then friday it will be down to 50% off. My store had 3 ground foggers left as of today. If they have some left friday I can get a 40.00$ fog machine for 20$ bucks!!!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

scarysistersara said:


> Costco marked down the huge bat- it was $30.00 it is now $10.00-


Awww really?/ Man oh man I wish I had one nearby!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Spirit Online is now 50 percent off. The stores are having a one day sale, 50 percent off on Sunday, November 1st.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Costco..hmm you have to be a member right? I never bothered..should I? I want to drive all over for some Halloween deals today..

Canadian Tire has some good deals..going to check out the larger mega Canadian Tires today..the smaller one had an amazing animated ghost I picked up (thread started)..Michaels has some good props for sale..Walmart is selling items at reduced price as well..


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

hurricanegame said:


> Costco..hmm you have to be a member right? I never bothered..should I?.


the money you save in gas purchase alone makes it worth the membership


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

75% off at shopko and walgreens. 50% off at target and kmart. walmart i'm not sure about


----------



## Auntskaren (Oct 7, 2009)

Brands On Sale has lots of stuff: Buy Cheap Tombstones for Less - Other Halloween Tombstones Too


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

75% off at Walgreens!

I walked into the Halloween aisle and nothing seemed to be marked down. I went up to a clerk and she told me they didn't have any signs, but it was all 75%!

I walked out with 2 carts full of stuff! Tombstones were 83 cents a piece!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirit 50% today, Party City 50% on halloween decor only items, Costplus World Market 75% off halloween (slim pickin's though).


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Walmart had nothing on clearance/sale! Not that they had a lot to begin with.

I went to spirit and picked up a scene setter rock wall roll for $8, a voice changer for $5, a fog vapor maker for $10 and an injury makeup stack for $4. I found a scarecrow fang coffin with the chemicals (no fangs) that they let me have free.

Party city was already changing to christmas(!) and I got a cannon strobe light for $9.

I went into What-a-Store (a freight liquidation store) and got a fitco fogger for $11 and a timer for $4


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We're having our annual Clearance sale now. Everything is 50% off. It started yesterday and many, many items sold out quickly, but we still have a ton of stock. The sale runs through November 9th - www.HalloweenAsylum.com


----------



## shaggyboiler (Oct 10, 2009)

I missed out on spirit. I didn't know it was only one day, and I didn't make it out today. I needed a wig too for a late halloween party next weekend. Going as Vanilla Ice. Online doesn't have it anymore. O well.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I did check stores for clearance halloween stuff but not much was left at any stores Spirit and Walgreens manager told me sales were higher for Halloween then last year


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I picked up 2 more of those giant bats with light-up eyes from Walgreens today for $ 3.75 each (75% off). They still have quite a bit left.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I just found some amazing stuff at Michaels today. I'm usually pretty slow getting out on the post-holiday deals so by the time I get there everything is picked over but I made out well today. 

Makes me happy...tee hee


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Target is now 75% off all Halloween, including candy. Lots of great bargains!


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

Just found some goodies on HalloweenAsylum - thanks! I got the last Ed Head apparently. A nice addition!
And some hands for my yet-to-be-built grave grabber.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just ordered from asylum to.Got some mask and hands.
Walmart I stocked up on napkins-cups-tot goodies(eyeball glasses-pencils-pinate)I got that light projector also.It is way cool!!I got my spirit order in today latex groundbreaker and animated sam.


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a little concerned that my order from Spirit (placed 10/30) is still "pending"... It was a single item - the animated crawling girl...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine was still showing pending yesterday but was here today.


----------



## charliedoger (Aug 16, 2009)

My wife went to walmart today. she said everything halloween related was 1.00. she bought several costumes that were originally 20.00 for a buck. she also bought some light up pumpkins for a dollar. good deals.


----------



## Paradiddle (Nov 1, 2009)

I stopped by an independent party store (Party Warehouse) near our house after work last night and asked if they were having a discount sale for their Halloween stuff. Unfortunately they said no and that they'd be returning everything to the wholesaler. Bummer...there were some cool $10 skull props that I was hoping to get for $5 or less.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Target is now 75% off all Halloween, including candy. Lots of great bargains!


Went to my local Target at lunch and headed straight for the garden department for the big resin vultures and demons knawing on a bone (kinda like a gargoyle) and those Jack O' Lanterns with that retro-scary look. Everything was still 50%. They rang something up just to be sure. In fact, the cashier guy said his mom wanted a vulture so he was ringing them up a couple times a day just to see if the computers had switched to 75% yet. I always thought they did that overnight, but apparently not! The JOLs were sold out, but they had a skull-and-bones windchime and about 6 of the skull-faced grim reapers that I had forgotten about. They're posable and have good hands (unlike Bluckys) so I bought one anyway for $20. Then the guy offered to take my tel# in case he saw the price go down. I'll give him a commendation if he does call! He also told me they have to have all Halloween and a lot of plants gone (and display stands put in storage) by November 18th for Christmas stuff. 

Thanks everyone for all your shopping tips! Especially Ghost of Spookie with all her very helpful photos on the older shopping threads. Thanks, Girlfriend!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the unexpected mention. I enjoyed the photo contributions of others as well. If HF didn't offer webspace for photo albums, I'm not sure where I would have uploaded pics to, as it was I maxed out my free Flickr space, so thanks Larry & Halloween Forum for giving us a generous place to store pics.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

michaels 70% off halloween stuff. ( orlando fl)


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

When to spirit Halloween store in Burlington and when i arrive something like 10 minute after the store open there were not much left in there they were like volture i went to pick up a crow and the woman grab it from me saying she put it there it was hers i started laughting and left . Everything was 50 % in the store i was lucky enough to get the Countess and a lifesize flying witch and some small decoration . 

Then stopped at a shoppers drug mart and spent another 50 $ in small deco like witches yard sign ect


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I went to 2 targets today, both at 50% off..absolutely no candy at either store other than candy corn and very, very slim pickins on costumes and party napkins/paper plates. Nothing worthwhile! Walmart was still 50% except for some of the baking stuff. I got the huge $12 Wilton orange icing for $2.50 .. the kids can make turkey cookies! LOL This was the worst clearance experience I've had in years!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here's what i got at shopko a couple of days ago for 75%off
a black shroud without a face where changing lights are displayed. i have 2 flying bats i used this year, so cute, so i added another. he's bigger and really cute as well. and a latex witch. it looks like a soft latex that might not hold up well over storage, so i am going to try to stuff the head so the form will hold better. i love her creepy look








frenchy, that countess and witch broom sign are cool. you got good scores there


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here's what i got a couple of days ago at walgreens for 75% off.
i got a ground breaker, a jester mask, a very large size ghoul, a spider victum, a gargoyle, a package of battery operated candles, 2 music cd's, 2 potion bottles, a bloody severed leg, and a giant bat


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

at target they only had 50% off, but since they only had one of each of these here is what i got. i didn't want to take a chance they wouldn't be there later.
an orange and black witches hat that had chains and an emblem to go with my orange witch shirt. a tombstone that said spells on it. a pretty picture frame. and a skeleton hand bottle stopper. not pictured is a black mesh willow tree with purple lights.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

After work on Sunday I went Clearance shopping and after not 1 TOT it helped.

Walmart 50% off: Green and White Webbing ($1 each); Black, Blue, Purple and Silver Glitter hairspray ($1 each); Bubbles-15, Sticky Eyeball-12 (x2), Kaleidoscopes-9 Favors ($1 each) 

Target 50% off: Feather wreath ($10); Fogger ($10); Werewolf bust with LED Eyes ($7.50); Napkins and Snack plates ($0.80 each), Skull rings-40 and Jelly Bracelets Favors-100 ($2 each), Candles for carved pumpkins-2 ($2)

Walgreen's 75% off: Pumpkin pokers x3 ($2 each) {lol pumpkin poker & side note they wanted $8 each and they don't even come with batteries}; Taper battery operated candles x2 ($1.25 each)

It's all the small stuff but one of my games (kid's party) is ready for next year, my husband wanted the battery operated pumpkin carver and now we have three (no fighting), and I needed/wanted one more fogger. Halloweening since 2004 and this was the first time clearance shopping, it was like Christmas


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm making sure I get to spirit when they open on the first next year.

Whoa, I'm already planning for halloween two years away!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

I was not happy with bimart or target clearance... BLAH.. dropped in Grocery outlet for bread and found...
2 bags BLACK spider webs
4 sets of 10 mini pumpkin lights
2 sets of 100 strand orange lights
4 lighted witch window decals
1 hanging red light dead bride
4 bags white stretch spider webs
5 black light bulbs
ALL for $10


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hehe... called Hubby earlier about toy cost for 2009, so he stopped by Target on his way home and made the mistake of calling me to agree with Christmas present shopping skyrocking 20-50% upward.....any who. I nicely asked him to wander over to the Halloween section to see what was left, not much but we are now proud owners of two 6' lighted trees for $10 each. Gosh I love sales!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Very nice haul there HRS !!! I also scored at Target today.....first time ever there but the stuff just went to 75% off.....went in looking for one item and found 2 left...got the last 2 color light show projectors for $ 7.49 each......woohoo. Heard they look really cool with a fogger. Also picked up some solar power purple LED's.Man I was making my rounds and finding nothing but today was the day I guess. I really wanted the light show projector since I saw it out but wanted to score a good deal on it.I think Spirit wanted $ 49 for one. Walmart is still only 50% off but nothing worth getting there.Now I feel content for a moment there I thought I lost my shopping MOJO.....lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was in JoAnn Fabric today and saw that their Funkins are 70 or 75% off. My location had the medium to small sizes left. I bought a few of the Funkins earlier in the season for my singing pumpkins display. What's left of their halloween decor/costumes was priced 50% off or more I believe. Wasn't paying much attention.

I picked up a few Wilton Skeleton Finger pretzel molds for 50% off (6 molds to a sheet), $.99 each.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Went to my local Wal-greens today, NO HALLOWEEN at all! But Christmas was everywhere. I mean come on Halloween was just Saturday!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

went to mason city, iowa's target today, finally 75% off. the 2 6" butlers i was hoping for were gone, but i did score big on other stuff. i will post a picture later


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hallorenecene, seems like we have the same taste in Halloween items. I think I got everything that you got from Walgreens at 75% off too. I got the large hanging ghoul, and a smaller version as well, the spider victim, hanging bat, 2 different ground breakers (reaper and mummy) and that jester mask (which I just loved!) and lots of smaller items. I also picked up some of the tombstones, small ones were less than $1 and the larger ones were like $1.25, not a bad deal at all!

In Louisville KY :
Targets are 75% off including candy.
Wal Marts were 75% off but not much left. 
Walgreens have been 75% off since Sunday so probably most is gone. 
Several of our Krogers marked down what they had left to less than .50 cents per item. Mostly it is just ceramic dishes, and other home decor, nothing too big. All other Krogers were 60% off as of yesterday. 

Our closest Spirit store was over an hour away so we didn't make the drive for half off deals but I can't complain about what I got at Walgreens! Hopefully we will have a closer Spirit next year, we had one right in Louisville in 07 and 08 so not sure why they didnt come back.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I found two good tombstones at Wal-Mart yesterday. They were $3.50 each marked down from $14.50. Pretty good bargain if you ask me.

They are the type that have the little light in them but I'm going to remove the lights next year. They will get plenty of light from the flood lights I put up and I'll be able to use them for something else.... probably light up the eyes of one of my many skulls.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I lucked out at Walmart as well today, even created a thread lol..I got a 5 foot animated skeleton prop that is sound and motion activated for only 12 dollars down from 39.99 and fog juice for 3 dollars a jug down from 12 dollars..


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Go to Lowes and check out the garden area....I was in there today and they had crosses that are normally about $15 on clearance for $3. They have a base and can stand on there own. Also, in their Christmas lights, they've knocked a few bucks off some of there extension cords


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*clearance sale*



Kimber53711 said:


> Hallorenecene, seems like we have the same taste in Halloween items. I think I got everything that you got from Walgreens at 75% off too. I got the large hanging ghoul, and a smaller version as well, the spider victim, hanging bat, 2 different ground breakers (reaper and mummy) and that jester mask (which I just loved!) and lots of smaller items. I also picked up some of the tombstones, small ones were less than $1 and the larger ones were like $1.25, not a bad deal at all!
> .


boy do we have the same taste. i got the reaper ground breaker this year, but last year i got the mummy one. last year i got some of the tombstones. i love the jester mask too. did you get the one that had a black and red hat or the one that had an all black hat. did you get the all black robed large ghoul or the black and brown one?

here are 2 items i got at kmart for 50% off. some orange and black striped tights to go with an orange and black striped witches hat and an orange t-shirt with a black cat iron on. and a ghost that glides on a rope


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here are some items i got at walmart. the items were marked 50% off, but they rang up 75%off. i got to rock guitars, a rock costume, 2 candlelabras made of paper, and 3 best costume trophys


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Man you guys got some good deals. Most everything around here is gone, however there wasn't too much to start with. I surprisingly found several really good deals at CVS pharmacy and also went to target and got two ground foggers for 8.99 a piece regular 39.99. I may have to check out Walgreens and see if there is anything left. Anyone check Home depot yet?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think I missed any posts so WHERE are the Big Lots sales??? Guess I'll just have to go there myself and hope for the best


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my daughter paid me back the money she owed me so i went to target yesterday, finally 75% off. here is what i purchased
some outside orange solar lights, a dutchess vampiress bust with led eyes, a bubble maker, a low lying fog machine, a color light projector, a door knocker electric chair device, 3 tablecloths, a tombstone mister, a tombstone marker [the ears were broken off, but for the price i didn't care], and a vampiress costume



























my husband and i went to des moines the weekend before halloween. i was kind of bummed because we went hoping to do a ghost tour but when we got there they were booked. so my husband said i could go shopping instead. so we went to check out the stores. first we found a lowes. i have been in lowes before, in cedar [rapids] or [falls] last year, but they didn't do halloween. lowes had stuff 70% off, i got some strobe lights that cackle [wished they didn't cackle], some skeleton path markers, and a chair cover that is scary. i use the pathmarkers in my haunt this year. then we found a tjmax, home depot, and a micheals. i never knew micheals was like a big hobby lobby. i loved it. if it hadn't been for this forum, i never would have known to look in these stores. thanks you guys. and everyone, nice finds and way to deal


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Just a heads up on Targets solar LED light set, I went back yesterday to get another set and could not find them then it dawn on me maybe they moved them in with the x-mas lights......yup they did......good news is if you find the purple and orange ones they will still scan as 75% off regardless of the full price tag below it. They are very cool and I have already install them on my Gar shack in the garden whic is year around. Now I have clear,orange, and purple lighting up. I'm gonna get one more set today.


----------



## share the scare (Sep 12, 2007)

My husband called from Target. He says the Halloween clearance signs say 75% off, but everything rings up at 90% off. This is in Oklahoma City.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

my local Walmart has everything Halloween marked down to $1.00 !!!
everything......... 
needless to say I CLEANED HOUSE !!!!!
Tombstones 14.00-- 1.00 bought 4
Costumes 25.00 -- 1.00 bought 10
fog mahines 25.00-- 1.00 bought 4
light effects machine 25.00--1.00 bought 5.

And no I'm not a Horder..... We do a Good size Haunt!.... Check my photos!!!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

wow going to have to check it out today, i love this thread


----------



## share the scare (Sep 12, 2007)

left4dead, where are you located? I like to know what parts of the country has the best deals. I think we all love a good bargain. Sounds like you have done the best so far. Can't beat $1.00 for the great things you bought.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

share the scare said:


> left4dead, where are you located? I like to know what parts of the country has the best deals. I think we all love a good bargain. Sounds like you have done the best so far. Can't beat $1.00 for the great things you bought.


Tacoma, WA


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Our Walmart's were worthless before the sales so I don't even waste my time with them....but Target I scored today at 90% off at 2 stores.......got $50 worth for $ 5.......woohoo. I got the last set of orange LEDs solar lights then I got 1 couch and 3 chair cover scene setters and A couple of scene setters for the walls. I always like the couch and chair covers but was never in the budget. Gosh you just gotta love the 90% sales.......makes you buy more stuff you don't need....ha !These are the days I live for ! Keep on hunting folks and report back !!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I hit a couple of Target stores today. In both cases, the clearance aisle was so full of bits of costumes it looked like a bomb had gone off. For 90% off I grabbed two tavern wench costumes (not sure which will fit my mannequins, but at that price didn't mind buying it in two sizes), two pirate kid costumes (same situation), mom & child vampiress dresses, just the shirt to a male vampire costume I really liked (missing the cape and necklace, but for $4 I wasn't going to complain), a couple of cutesy signs, two plastic carved pumpkins (50 cents each!), a plastic sword that should look pretty decent repainted (also 50 cents), a couple of dog wigs that are going to be reborn elsewhere (insert evil chuckle!), and probably a couple of odds and ends I'm forgetting.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW! at those prices i would have grabbed more that what i needed too. i've found that stuff comes in handy when you least expect it. luck strikes again.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> WOW! at those prices i would have grabbed more that what i needed to. i've found that stuff comes in handy when you least expect it. luck strikes again.



And that's just what I did when I drove to two more Targets tonight  No big shakes, mostly stuff from their haunted court line that I'm sure I can use in some way (a table runner, a couple of small signs, some paper plates, some black garland with silver spiders on it, a tiny wicked queen figure I really liked). I'm not quite sure how I'll use this stuff, but as you said, it often comes in handy to have some useful looking extras kicking around. A shame so many of the remaining costumes and props were in such poor shape. I know, I know, it's Halloween and things needn't be in perfect condition, but so many of my mannequins are badly damaged or have limbs grafted on from other mannequins that I do need a certain amount of coverage.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

left4dead said:


> my local Walmart has everything Halloween marked down to $1.00 !!!
> everything.........
> needless to say I CLEANED HOUSE !!!!!
> Tombstones 14.00-- 1.00 bought 4
> ...


Just so you know he was joking about the fog machines and light effects machines. But he told me the Spanaway (Washington) Walmart was $1 or less. I went to the Lakewood one and asked if they pricematch other Walmarts and they don't. That stores stuff was just 75% off.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

I never made it to a Target this year. How was their selection? Was it as crappy as most of the other stores?


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Juice said:


> I never made it to a Target this year. How was their selection? Was it as crappy as most of the other stores?


It was crappy lol. But 100X's better than Walmart or other similar locations. Halloween decor was hard to come by this year, at least in my area. Sad sad sad. I personally went back to Target again today, I got some steals. Whomever said the stuff is ringing 90% is correct. I almost had a mini stroke I went back for 2 more ground foggers that had posted 19.99 (reg 39.99) two days ago but rang up for 9.99, today rang up for 3.99!!! 90% Needless to say I went back and stocked up some LED's, strobes and one of those light shows. I am hoping to find another one of those somewhere. Anyone have any idea when some of spirits or targets stuff with be cheaper online?


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Xochi you were very lucky! All the Targets were wiped out in my area at 75%, atleast of the big stuff. I was hoping to get some strobes but no such luck 

However Targets in the Louisville area are 90% off and some Wal Marts have marked down stuff to $1 or less.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> boy do we have the same taste. i got the reaper ground breaker this year, but last year i got the mummy one. last year i got some of the tombstones. i love the jester mask too. did you get the one that had a black and red hat or the one that had an all black hat. did you get the all black robed large ghoul or the black and brown one?
> 
> here are 2 items i got at kmart for 50% off. some orange and black striped tights to go with an orange and black striped witches hat and an orange t-shirt with a black cat iron on. and a ghost that glides on a rope


My mask has the all black hat, I didn't see any different ones when I was out. And I actually got 2 of the ghouls, one was white and the other was brown. But I let my brother have one and he chose the brown one. We hit Walgreens late on Halloween night to see what was left and then returned when they opened on November 1st and stocked up at the first store and then hit others. You would have thought it was the day after Thanksgiving the way my mom and I were rushing around store to store, and by the cart loads we pushed out!

Also I have the flying ghost from K Mart, bought it last year at full price though.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Kimber53711 said:


> Xochi you were very lucky! All the Targets were wiped out in my area at 75%, atleast of the big stuff. I was hoping to get some strobes but no such luck
> 
> However Targets in the Louisville area are 90% off and some Wal Marts have marked down stuff to $1 or less.


yeah, and what sucks is that the walmarts are hit and miss with that deal.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I hit the Michael's down from where I work and they had 80% off stuff outside. I nabbed a bloody door hanging, 2 bags of bones, 4 skulls, and some spider webs.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My Target was 90% off and I got some good things but egads....those stupid skelanimals are gonna be there forever! There were dozens of them left.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*clearance*



Kimber53711 said:


> My mask has the all black hat, I didn't see any different ones when I was out. And I actually got 2 of the ghouls, one was white and the other was brown. But I let my brother have one and he chose the brown one. We hit Walgreens late on Halloween night to see what was left and then returned when they opened on November 1st and stocked up at the first store and then hit others. You would have thought it was the day after Thanksgiving the way my mom and I were rushing around store to store, and by the cart loads we pushed out!
> 
> Also I have the flying ghost from K Mart, bought it last year at full price though.


i got the last joker mask and it had an all black hat, but a lady in front of me had a red and black hat. i keep wondering which i would have chosen if i had the choice. are you talking about a big white ghoul? i didn't see a white one. there was an all black one and a brown and black one. i told a sales clerk i wanted one [they were hanging high up] while i was trying to decide which one i wanted and she said the all black one was already spoken for. so i took the black and brown one. i think she was the one who wanted the all black one. didn't matter to me because i couldn't make up my mind. i think i would have taken both for the price if one wasn't spoken for. i got a flying vampire a couple of years ago like the ghost, it works well and was a big hit with the kids. this year my theme was witches, i wish i had gotten one of the witches ones when they were out. we're doing a western theme next year so we're doing a ghost town. that ghost will come in handy. and we're having a graveyard.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Stopped by BigLots today, and their Halloween clearance is still at 50% off, when others have gone much lower.

Not sure what to make of that - and it's not as if they had much worth looking at, let alone getting excited about. Guess they need the funds badly enough to keep the prices up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*clearance*



Deadna said:


> My Target was 90% off and I got some good things but egads....those stupid skelanimals are gonna be there forever! There were dozens of them left.


what's a stupid skelanimals?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

hallorenescene said:


> what's a stupid skelanimals?


It's Targets theme of some sort...didn't really pay much attention because they are too cutesy! They are stuffed animals in a coffin shaped box...different types of animals I believe in black/white with skeleton faces but they look like Hello Kitties...lol!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ugly Joe said:


> Stopped by BigLots today, and their Halloween clearance is still at 50% off, when others have gone much lower.
> 
> Not sure what to make of that - and it's not as if they had much worth looking at, let alone getting excited about. Guess they need the funds badly enough to keep the prices up.



Last year BigLots was kind of last to put their stuff on deep discount. So I'm not surprised to hear you say that.

I'm pretty well stocked with props, etc. so haven't really gone for out looking for clearance stuff like I did last year after halloween. The 5 2-ft tarantula spiders that I bought off of Walmart.com came in (shipped site to store) and look pretty nice. They were $5 each. I ordered a demon guitar for $3 that I haven't picked up yet.

We've had a lot going on even before halloween and then I had to have unexpected laser eye treatment so I guess I'm kind of burnt out right now in general. I found it hard to get motivated to look for clearance merchandise. I still have to organize and pack up all the halloween stuff I had pulled out weeks ago and keep the projects in the works off to the side so I can finish them for next halloween. Thank god the countdown clock is back in the 300s! I think I will be doing more homemade stuff this coming year, modifying some of the stuff I bought this year and last, and making some props from scratch. I shopped early this year and basically was very happy with all that I found. I wondered if I would regret it if some really great stuff came out later and my budget dried up but I didn't see too many things that I really wanted had I waited so I'm pretty happy about how it all turned out this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Kmart.com Friends & Family 10% discount--Sun. 11/8/09 only*

Oh well, just saw that Kmart.com has a sale going on today, Sun. 11/8, friends and family, 10% off order. Ended up buying the haunted chandelier (reg. 39.99, clearance for 9.99, Sunday sale 8.99), also a few masks for $3.24, each less additional discount. 

BTW if you are looking to make a Reindeer/Wolf next year (see Tutorial section on HF), they have the Totally Ghoul Wolf mask on sale for 3.24, the kids' Deluxe Werewolf Mask & Hands costume for 6.24, and I also noticed that they have the Jester Skull Cane for 7.49 (6.74 sunday)--I bought one at a Goodwill a few weeks back and I remember a few people said they really liked it so thought I mention it too.

Search for Halloween Decor (chandelier), Halloween accessories (masks and jester cane). Still some decent stuff online there.

BTW if you have a store near you, I really don't, I believe you might be able to save on shipping (like Walmart's site to store program).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Deadna said:


> It's Targets theme of some sort...didn't really pay much attention because they are too cutesy! They are stuffed animals in a coffin shaped box...different types of animals I believe in black/white with skeleton faces but they look like Hello Kitties...lol!


oh. i think i did see some. must of went over here because i didn't see any left on the clearance. was it maybe from the movie coraline? i didn't see that movie but i know the store decor was licensed so it was from some movie


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kimber53711 said:


> Xochi you were very lucky! All the Targets were wiped out in my area at 75%, atleast of the big stuff. I was hoping to get some strobes but no such luck
> 
> However Targets in the Louisville area are 90% off and some Wal Marts have marked down stuff to $1 or less.


Yes I consider myself very lucky! Halloween in this area isn't as big as most places that and most people thought it was still 75%. I agree with Walmart all of ours are still 75%. Strange how their prices vary. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

As of last night, all the Walgreens I visited had packed away whatever non-candy merchandise they had. I haven't been to a Walmart yet but I have a $5 gift certificate burning a hole in my pocket. One more Target to visit. I had no idea I'd be having this much fun Target-shopping but it's been awesome. My best find was still one of those massive fiberglass skulls for 75% off but the pieces I've found at 90% off still make me very happy. 

To think I had planned to skip the clearance sales because I was sure they wouldn't have anything I needed ... ha!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I hear ya bluefrog, same here. I'm gonna check one more Target today. Its that big 90 number that keeps luring me back for more stuff I don't need......ha ! May have to see a doctor about this addiction afterwards.....lol.....its just too much fun.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

wow 90 percent off still adds up, still spent another sixty dollars yesterday doing the 90 percent off shopping. got a bunch of junk i really didn't need but oh well. i did get a pair of witch boots that was 50 bucks for 5 dollars. a major heel on these puppies so i'm going to have to practice walking in them.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Rock on Skeleanimals!! LOL


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Walmart had only candy left, but I did get three of their "infusion bags" for a whopping 2 cents each. Don't care about the candy, just want the baggies. 

Then there was Target. Oh my. I'd already been planning using my good Bucky as a skeleton miser next year, but it wasn't until the middle of the night that I realized how the gold "Big Daddy Player" jackets I'd been seeing (always stripped of their accessories) at every single Target I'd visited yesterday would go perfectly with the concept. Of course, the only solution was to bolt out the door to see if the final one in my area had them too.

Not only was I able to score the jacket, I found one of the six that still had its accessories too. Whether I use them is moot, at least I'll have them around. I also found tons more small Haunted Heraldry items, including the lighted pumpkin, the corset to a bad fairy costume, some weapons (including one that will make an excellent "pizza cutter" bwa ha ha!), a wonderfully annoying flip-the-switch doorbell, a couple of silver pumpkins... lordie, I don't even know what else. It's all becoming a blur. A happy blur, but a blur. As I'm down to paying for my purchases with quarters it's well past time to stop, but I can't believe the haul. Now to figure out where to put it all! 

Between my neighbor's garage sale and all the post-holiday deep discounts, I figure I've spent a little over $200 and have received well in excess of $2500 worth of stuff. True, a lot of it is stuff I never would have purchased at anywhere near full retail, but still... wowza.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I grabbed a bunch of stuff from Kroger today. Check it out:










Total Cost of the above: $6.00.

$0.50 a piece for the Hanging Bats (Eye's Light up)
$1.00 a piece for the Gemmy Scary Skulls (Will hack these)
$1.00 for the "Flying" Zipline Ghost (That I will also mod. to make it scary looking)


Whoop whoop! Makes up for Spirit closing on November 2nd here.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

hallorenescene said:


> oh. i think i did see some. must of went over here because i didn't see any left on the clearance. was it maybe from the movie coraline? i didn't see that movie but i know the store decor was licensed so it was from some movie


I don't even know what that movie is  It must not have been a big hit here in IN...Target still had tons of that skelanimal stuff in decorations as well. The aisle was full of kids who didn't seem to be interested in it either.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zeltino, i have the flying ghost but those skulls and bats are cool. do the bats do anything? good finds


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

*90% off!*

I happened to walk into Wal-Mart last night and they were marking MOST stuff at 90% off! 

LED string lights were marked down to 35 cents. Some masks were 20 cents! Dog costumes were 80 cents, skull cups (a pack of 4) for 10 cents, witch votive holders were 10 cents and the list goes on...

BUT, their fog machines were still at 75% off ($6.25), otherwise I would have bought every one they had. Who wouldn't at $2.50 each.

Before you run down there, I didn't see any larger props. If you want accessories, then you'd better get down there.

I bought every set of string lights they had. I will come up with a use for them somewhere. I've got a year to think about it


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> zeltino, i have the flying ghost but those skulls and bats are cool. do the bats do anything? good finds


The bats blink their eyes (red eyes). 

They aren't the best of props - but for $0.50 they will definitely do .


I picked up 2 Fog machines from Wal-Mart yesterday as well. I've found that the Fog Machine I picked up at Wal-mart last year works better than the one's I picked up from Party City. Heats up the juice quicker and produces more fog. Less down-time I think.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks zeltner.
i went in target and there was nothing halloween left. unless they moved it. i went to shopko and everything was 90% off. mostly just kids costumes left. i picked up 1 costume [had an extra petticoat and missing the hat], a fuzzy blue bat, some boot covers, a skely head in a shroud, a black shrouded figure, a trench coat [will come in handy for my cowboy theme next year], and an animated bat.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice finds everyone - I think I already used up the cookie jar funds - or I would be out there again too. We did get a bunch of items 90% off at Target - and some at Michael's. I need to get to Joanne's for some items - but still -- it all adds up. Those Kroger skulls look fun and I will enjoy seeing how you creep up the flying ghost Zeltino!


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone know how much Big Lots have marked off now? Im going to try and head out to 1 or 2 after work. I know they had some blow mold skeletons but I was waiting for 75% off.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Kimber53711 said:


> Anyone know how much Big Lots have marked off now? Im going to try and head out to 1 or 2 after work. I know they had some blow mold skeletons but I was waiting for 75% off.


 They were still only 50% a few days ago. I've been waiting for their 75%, too; although I bought so much there the day after, because the one by me put out stuff they hadn't had out in a few weeks that I really want (the one lighted witch silhouette, the hanging skeleton chime thing)...


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Big Lots is still sitting at 50% as of yesterday afternoon. I saw one thing I wanted there - a skull - and it was cracked in half =[!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah BL's was only half off here too as of Monday afternoon. I went back to another Walmart and pick up 2 of those metal skull mask at 90% off. Very cool mask and they look good on our trail with strobe lights bouncing off them. Went to Krogers too almost got the mini 12 LEDs strobe with sound box but decided 75% off was not anuff....ha. BL's should be dropping soon but really don't see much there I want but you never know after it hits 90 % off.......all bets are off then because I just got to buy something I do not need what-so-ever...........lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

walmart has some stuff between $0.50 and $0.80 or 90% off. i bought $32.00 worth. sure adds up. i stopped in mernards, they are still 50% off. the sales clerk said they never go less than that. i picked up a couple of items for $2.00.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Went to the Christmastree shopes yesterday and they did not have much left but managed to get two mice a skull and a skull ontop of a pumpkin and two pumpkins that light but mailnly got them for the lights to take out and a skeleton about 7 inches that you place in water. All of this for 36 cents. I almost felt guilty giving her the 36 cents......she said you have tyo save that receipt cause no one will believe me lol. Went to target today but they had only one end asile of clerance at 90% and they were Halloween nutcrackers that weren't that great.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

I went back to Wal-Mart again and FINALLY, they had their fog machines marked down 90%. I got the last two they had for $2.50 each!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*clearance*



rmwitch said:


> I went back to Wal-Mart again and FINALLY, they had their fog machines marked down 90%. I got the last two they had for $2.50 each!


you got a great deal. i got the last one at target for $10.00 and was happy.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Everything is pretty much picked over and gone -- gone -- gone in my neck of the woods. I think Bozz got to it all first! 

I did find a bunch of plastic pumpkins that ended up being 9 cents each! Not sure what to use them for yet - but couldn't pass up a bargain! I know the Forum will help me find a use!  BOO!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Everything is pretty much picked over and gone -- gone -- gone in my neck of the woods. I think Bozz got to it all first!
> 
> I did find a bunch of plastic pumpkins that ended up being 9 cents each! Not sure what to use them for yet - but couldn't pass up a bargain! I know the Forum will help me find a use!  BOO!


Boo, I'm not doing as good as I had hoped for.....so as promised I will attend your garage aka shed sale soon..... because I know you feel sorry for me with my not too stellar findings this late in the game....ha. Hey if you hit up anymore targets and see anymore of those solar LEDs on clearance let me know. I prefer purple but orange will do. Got 3 sets for my hut but went back for more and none to be found......bummer......love those things.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought 16 pumpkins at Michaels on Saturday at 70% off, thats all that they had. A lady came up and asked where we got the pumpkins, we told her they were in the empty bin in the front of the store, ha ha ha ha.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I went to Party City today to pick through their Halloween stuff, they had it all in shopping carts on the back isle. I grabbed a gal of fog juice and a 400 watt fogger they had on the floor, my wife grabbed some Halloween disposable cameras that insert ghosts into the pics. We took them up to the counter and everything rang up full price. I was told nothing was on sale any longer, so we didnt take the stuff and walked out empty handed......


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Not surprised Scott N! I personally don't even bother with Party City anymore after halloween. One year I asked when they would be putting their stuff on clearance. The manager said they don't and instead stick it back in their warehouse for next year. The stuff they do put on sale is really just a sale to pick up on a few people clearance shopping.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

on Nov 1st I got quite a few things at Party City like foggers (3) and fog juice, skulls, lights, but now they arent selling the stuff on clearance....bummer


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Sure.. sounds like alot of stuff that wont handle well in warehouse for a year.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heys guys! I just checked and Big Lots website now says there Halloween stuff is marked 75% off. I called our local BL and sure enough starting today everything is 75% original price. As of Tuesday of this week they still had some things I wanted but I wasn't willing to pay 50% still more than a week after Halloween! Anyways just wanted to let you all know  Hopefully I will beat all of my fellow Louisville haunters out there today. I can hardly wait for my lunch break.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Kimber53711 said:


> Heys guys! I just checked and Big Lots website now says there Halloween stuff is marked 75% off. I called our local BL and sure enough starting today everything is 75% original price. As of Tuesday of this week they still had some things I wanted but I wasn't willing to pay 50% still more than a week after Halloween! Anyways just wanted to let you all know  Hopefully I will beat all of my fellow Louisville haunters out there today. I can hardly wait for my lunch break.


Awesome! Thanks for the info. I'll be heading down to Big Lots after class today then!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Figures, I just went to BL day before yesterday and bought some stuff at 50% off


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

bozz said:


> Boo, I'm not doing as good as I had hoped for.....so as promised I will attend your garage aka shed sale soon..... because I know you feel sorry for me with my not too stellar findings this late in the game....ha. Hey if you hit up anymore targets and see anymore of those solar LEDs on clearance let me know. I prefer purple but orange will do. Got 3 sets for my hut but went back for more and none to be found......bummer......love those things.


he he -- I'll keep my eyes open for some of those LED's for ya BOZZ. I took a photo yesterday of the total chaos inside our house right now. I am so busy - haven't had time to post it -- but you can just imagine!! I wonder if anyone else is having as much fun putting stuff away! EEEK! Only 2 weeks to Thanksgiving and I may still be drinking Vampire Wine! I haven't fond any more bargains -- so I guess I'll start focusing on Turkey Time.  *GOBBLE GOBBLE* *BOO!*


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone found anything good at Big Lots since it has went 75% off? I hit a few in our area yesterday and didn't find anything I needed. They had a ground breaker left but even after 75% off he would have been $6.25. I got 2 from Walgreens last week for $2.50 each so I just couldn't pay that price for something I didn't really need...I did like him though. I was hoping to find some 5 ft glow skeletons or some of those skull fence post things.

Anyways just wondering if anyone else got any good finds? Also does anyone know if Big Lots marks 90% off of Halloween items? Thanks guys!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Kimber53711 said:


> Has anyone found anything good at Big Lots since it has went 75% off? I hit a few in our area yesterday and didn't find anything I needed. They had a ground breaker left but even after 75% off he would have been $6.25. I got 2 from Walgreens last week for $2.50 each so I just couldn't pay that price for something I didn't really need...I did like him though. I was hoping to find some 5 ft glow skeletons or some of those skull fence post things.
> 
> Anyways just wondering if anyone else got any good finds? Also does anyone know if Big Lots marks 90% off of Halloween items? Thanks guys!


I grabbed a "graveyard kit" with a fence, tombstone, and small skeleton, and 2 x 25" chains with skeleton head posts for about 15 bucks. I asked one of the employees and they told me they weren't going to have a 90% off unfortunately but I would guess that depends on the store.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I went in a few stores but like the post above, not anything I really want. Last year was good there......got 3 5' glow up ghouls at 90% off. I have my eye on one of those mini strobe light kits but I'm gonna wait till they hit 90 % off and they will more than likely because they still have a lot of junk left.you got to check them daily and they will drop to 90% off early next week if not sooner.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

*Big Lots*

Went to the Redding, CA Big Lots! yesterday and found a bag of mice, mini-skeleton garland, candle holder, and decorative bottle - all for around six bucks. Little stuff, but still a great deal. I passed on all the plates, towels, shirts and lights.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow Inner, sounds like you got some good stuff. I liked the graveyard kit but I hadn't seen those since before Halloween!

I hit another Big Lots today and got some orange rope lights and some LED skull and skeleton light sets. Still no luck with the skull fence post things or the 5 ft skeletons. I might have missed out on those, guess I should have bought them at 50% off. Glad to hear that some BL have went 90% in the past. Im hoping some around here will this year. There are still a few less than 25 miles away from me that I might try and hit tomorrow.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Sadly, being broke the day after halloween, I could not hit the stores much. 
Finally, Friday, the next week, we had money and I look at what I could find. Sadly, much was already gone until I hit the downtown Shoppers Drugmarts close to my job and got lucky. 

I got on that day: 
3 huge light up pumkins, originally at 17.99$ each, got them for 1.99$ each,
2 huge spiders, reg at 18.99$, got them for 1.99$ each
2 foam head monsters with light eyes, reg 5.99$, got them for 1.99$ each
one cemetary sign, reg at 24.99$, got it for for 3.99$

I put them all in office for the day, coworkers were shock, seeing all the new stuff, and impress at the same time. (I forgot to take a good pic of them, I took one when I was packing everthing. Now, they are already pack under the stairs..)

Then, this Friday, after given up on finding anything else anywhere, I asked my wife if I could just to check quickly one last Shoppers Drugmarts on our way home that I forgot to check. We had check everyone in my area except this one, and all other ones had nothing left, so, I thought all Shoppers Drugmarts were now empty. 

Wrong! I jumped like a little boy seeing Santa for the first time of the year. 
I got :

2 siging frankenstan monster, reg 24.99$, got them for 4.99$ each. (they are so cool, sings "the monster mash", the mouth move and the small pumpking he is holding sings the back up... very cute and cool!!!)
1 very cool skeleton with hat mask, original reg 24.99$, got them for 4.99$
2 more foam head monsters with light eyes, reg 5.99$, got them for 1.99$ each
one scary tree, reg 7.99$, got it for 1.99$
one small pumking with lighup optic fibres, reg 5.99$, got it for 0.50$.
and the cream the cake, wich I never saw anywhere even at that store or any other store ever, 
2 decapitated vampire heads with light up eyes, that scream out loud with motion sensors, reg 24.99$, got them both for 4.99$.


I think that stop my itch for sales this year. Very happy, since last year, was a total bust.

View attachment 8736


View attachment 8737


View attachment 8738


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

The only pics I took from my first score.. yes, I am a moron, at least you see a bit the spiders. Look closely and see the sign and one of the pumpkins
View attachment 8739


The small pumking I got for fifty cent.. love it.
View attachment 8740


and this dude I got at spirit for 30$ (half price, reg 60$)
View attachment 8741


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! you got some sweet deals there. those decapitated vampire masks are the boss. good finds there.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

*Nice!*



osenator said:


> The only pics I took from my first score.. yes, I am a moron, at least you see a bit the spiders. Look closely and see the sign and one of the pumpkins
> View attachment 8739
> 
> 
> ...


All great scores! I love the guy you got at spirit for $30! Very cool.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Found a bunch of kids costumes for 90% off at Wally world. Stuff like warewolfs and mummies, etc complete masks. They were all kid's sizes but for $1.50 to $2.00 a piece I figured I can build bodies for them. If for nothing else, that was a great price on some masks that I can use. I ended up buying like 8 different ones.


----------



## Auntskaren (Oct 7, 2009)

All of the stores had such low stock here that there really wasn't much left but I did clean up on pumpkins with individual c7 lights in them I have enough to do my singing pumpkin sequence for next year, and got a cemetery sign at Michaels.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Osenator, nice buys there. The skeleton with hat looks like a Mario Chiodo mask I bought in 2007. He's a favorite of mine I bought off of QVC when they did the Mario Chiodo Halloween special, think he was referred to as Top Hat Skull guy. Think I paid $12 for him so you got a good deal. I really like Mario's work. BTW really like all of your lit-eyes guys (foam monsters and vampires). They show up really nicely in your photos. 

As for me hitting the stores looking for left over clearance items, I just haven't had the motivation to really do so like I did last year. Got some really nice stuff during this year and last and not really seeing a whole lot else I wanted this year that I didn't already pick up, so I'm sure that has something to do with my lackluster attitude. Of the stores that I've been in this past week to do regular shopping I didn't really see much left in the way of halloween items anyway. Looks like some of you guys got lucky for your efforts though.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey GOS, just for future searches MC is the ones that make my Bat Bar.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No kidding Bozz. That's really interesting. Now that I have a jigsaw and dying to use it, I'm going to work on something like it this summer for next halloween. I still like the idea of using it for a serving station like you did. I called all over the bay area and even further down south looking for clearance bars and just gave up. At this point just easier to build one myself and customize it. Now with over 300 days to go I should have the time to work through the idea and do something cool. 

BTW while I haven't driven all over this year looking for clearance stuff, I have made a few purchases online to pick up some things. A few items from Walmart before their website got cleared out, and I have a haunted chandelier and some masks (clown and gorillas) being delivered tomorrow from Kmart. I understand the chandelier is a nice idea but the non-stop motion is annoying according to the reviews I've read of it so will have the summer to figure out how to improve it. Last night I was apparently the last to get a men's blue mechanic's overall and zombie mask costume set (3.99) from Kmart, also picked up one of those bloody liquid machettes (.59) from there as well. Figured the overalls could be used in a number of settings and the machette would be great for a jungle themed skull island (as well as my gorilla masks). You know where the clown theme came from -- the talking clown from Spirit that you sold me on. So lots of things seem to be gelling together for next year. I've given up on a one-theme haunt.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i hit up big lots, dollar general, and family dollar this week.

i got the skelly garlands, 6 packs for THIRTY CENTS EACH! 

I also got those decapitated heads with the mostion sensors and light up eyes...for two dollars each. 

this garland of deadly instraments! LOL paper and foil saws and clamps and picks with paint on them..what the heck..twenty cents. 

one of those now you see it now you dont changing pics, this one is a military guy who changes into a goul, for three bucks. 

a small plastic cauldron for fifty cents. 

a bunch of random stuff. make up kits...because i have a gallon of latex and saw where you can use the cream makeup to color it when you sitr it in and i thought, what the heck...

I love getting the cheap props and adding to them and things. I grabbed the wolf mask at goodwill for a dime. ill fancy that up.

the head im working on right now is coming out really well....


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No kidding Bozz. That's really interesting. Now that I have a jigsaw and dying to use it, I'm going to work on something like it this summer for next halloween. I still like the idea of using it for a serving station like you did. I called all over the bay area and even further down south looking for clearance bars and just gave up. At this point just easier to build one myself and customize it. Now with over 300 days to go I should have the time to work through the idea and do something cool.
> 
> BTW while I haven't driven all over this year looking for clearance stuff, I have made a few purchases online to pick up some things. A few items from Walmart before their website got cleared out, and I have a haunted chandelier and some masks (clown and gorillas) being delivered tomorrow from Kmart. I understand the chandelier is a nice idea but the non-stop motion is annoying according to the reviews I've read of it so will have the summer to figure out how to improve it. Last night I was apparently the last to get a men's blue mechanic's overall and zombie mask costume set (3.99) from Kmart, also picked up one of those bloody liquid machettes (.59) from there as well. Figured the overalls could be used in a number of settings and the machette would be great for a jungle themed skull island (as well as my gorilla masks). You know where the clown theme came from -- the talking clown from Spirit that you sold me on. So lots of things seem to be gelling together for next year. I've given up on a one-theme haunt.


Sounds good.......yeah you can build a nice one......one day I take a pic of the back of the bar and post it here.I think mutilple thems work better and when I bought thse 3 talking heads from spirit yoo I had no idea how I would use them and was really amazed out how well they all fell into place......lets see got the Vampire head before I got the Bat Bar.....that was an easy combo to tie together.....then the clown on the bike on the trampoline sounded like a good circus act theme area. Last but not least the the sea worthy pirate skelly head seemed like a good fit for the green fish shack with the sea creature theme already in place.GOS I have always like your buy now at a good price and figure out how to use it later examples. Well think I'll hit Big Lots again today hoping they will drop to 90% off.......not much I want there but maybe the mini LEDs strobe light kit.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Figured this was worth sharing. Just opened up my package from Kmart and was pleasantly surprised by the nice quality of their "Totally Ghoul" line of masks Kmart carried. I bought 2 scary gorilla masks and 1 clown mask. Both were full headed. They originally sold for $12.99 each and I got each for $3 a piece on clearance. The fur on the gorilla was nice as was the hair on the clown mask. The gorilla was a vinyl mask and the clown a latex (with warning about allergy precautions in some people). I have a mechanic's jumpsuit and mask costume coming in a week or so (which originally sold for $40, bought for $4) and am curious to see the quality of these higher priced items. 

Overall though I have to say that despite what people have commented about Kmart being a junky kind of store in their area, I am impressed with these lower-end halloween masks. Pretty much all of the clearance halloween items have sold out now online but I will definitely give Kmart a look next year for halloween costumes, even if they aren't on sale or clearance.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Right now michaels has 80% off halloween. i got some funkins and a black wreath.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Figured this was worth sharing. Just opened up my package from Kmart and was pleasantly surprised by the nice quality of their "Totally Ghoul" line of masks Kmart carried. I bought 2 scary gorilla masks and 1 clown mask. Both were full headed. They originally sold for $12.99 each and I got each for $3 a piece on clearance. The fur on the gorilla was nice as was the hair on the clown mask. The gorilla was a vinyl mask and the clown a latex (with warning about allergy precautions in some people). I have a mechanic's jumpsuit and mask costume coming in a week or so (which originally sold for $40, bought for $4) and am curious to see the quality of these higher priced items.
> 
> Overall though I have to say that despite what people have commented about Kmart being a junky kind of store in their area, I am impressed with these lower-end halloween masks. Pretty much all of the clearance halloween items have sold out now online but I will definitely give Kmart a look next year for halloween costumes, even if they aren't on sale or clearance.


Their stuff IS really nice! I bought 15 heavy velour or leather like costumes and several masks from the store at what was supposed to be 90% off and after I looked at the receipt I only paid $1.69 for most of those $40-$50 dollar costumes. The gorilla mask and gloves are great! I even got a pair of kid sized gloves to sew onto my husbands big furry black slippers so that we have feet. I will probably use the striped jail costume I got with the gorilla pieces and go as an escaped gorilla


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! Lucky finds everyone! The only place I got a clearance item from this year was Menards, they put Halloween decorations 1/2 off a week before Halloween!! And already had them crammed into 1 aisle and were filling the rest with Christmas things. I went to the Halloween USA store a few days after and they'd already had it closed down  Boo...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

You people are _killing_ my pocketbook, you know that? _Killing_ it. Would I have gone to Big Lots after Halloween but for your influence? No, I would not have. I most certainly would not have gone today, so long after the holiday. One had sold out of Halloween stuff, but the other one vacuumed up another $30 worth of my cash. Rubber mice, fuzzy rats, broken glass, a mask, three different weapons, three mesh tableclothes, several gargoyles, three crows... the civilian shopping at the same time acted like she'd never seen such a crazy person. Best find of the group was a metal sign that reads "Dine with the Spirits."

Where am I going to store this stuff?!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> You people are _killing_ my pocketbook, you know that? _Killing_ it. Would I have gone to Big Lots after Halloween but for your influence? No, I would not have. I most certainly would not have gone today, so long after the holiday. One had sold out of Halloween stuff, but the other one vacuumed up another $30 worth of my cash. Rubber mice, fuzzy rats, broken glass, a mask, three different weapons, three mesh tableclothes, several gargoyles, three crows... the civilian shopping at the same time acted like she'd never seen such a crazy person. Best find of the group was a metal sign that reads "Dine with the Spirits."
> 
> Where am I going to store this stuff?!



*Hee hee ---- Poor Poor Forum Member. Didn't anyone tell you - once you cross over to the forum side, you can never return? Nevva --- not evaaaa aaa haa haaaa!*


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

*halloween clearance*

Ive been lookin on line and most that I want is out of stock or the store is closed.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Spirit has extended it's 50% off sale till the 29th, but it's all Christmas stuff now. There's some halloween, but props and stuff that I'd jump on are not restocking it seems.

Boooo!


----------



## freebie (Nov 17, 2009)

I love to get any holiday decorations at stores after holidays because of the great sales. Also I go to thrift stores (or second hand stores) for decorations because they are so cheap.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Heads up............Big lots is now 90 % off..........I got the mini strobe string light kit with 2 LEDs strobes, and few of those skull and ghost mask with hair, pirate wig, and a cool rubber bat . Both of my stores had plenty still to chose from. But its going fast now


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm doomed! Dooooommmed! Thanks Bozz. I think. 

Not technically a clearance sale, but still a cool find: at a Blockbuster store that's closing & selling all its fixtures, I picked up a huge three-piece cardboard sign that says "Oick up a Scare, If you Dar" and is decorated with jack o'lanterns of Jack Nicholson in The Shining, Anthony Hopkins from Silence of the Lambs, etc.


----------



## aengre (Nov 19, 2009)

bozz said:


> Heads up............Big lots is now 90 % off..........I got the mini strobe string light kit with 2 LEDs strobes, and few of those skull and ghost mask with hair, pirate wig, and a cool rubber bat . Both of my stores had plenty still to chose from. But its going fast now


I always forget about Big Lots!


----------



## rocketscience (Nov 17, 2009)

*clearance sales*

Every thing in my town in Mississippi is 70-90% off. I went shopping last night after work and racked up on strings of skull lights and various items from 5 cents to $1 at the Dollar General store. That allowed me to buy the 6 sock monkeys out for Christmas at $6 each. Hmmmm, will they be turned into nurses for my co-workers Christmas or flying monkeys for next halloween? Or maybe zombie nurse sock monkeys! Big Lots had small skeletons dressed as bloody nurses and those were a real hit at work. We've all agreed to keep them hanging in our vehicles all year long. Scored a shopping cart full of Target Halloween items at our Dirt Cheap store for 25 cents each. Including fabric table runners of skulls that I am going to embroider as Dios de las Muertos sugar skulls and use as banners next year. Have photocopied the skulls and plan to make masks.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

bozz said:


> Heads up............Big lots is now 90 % off..........I got the mini strobe string light kit with 2 LEDs strobes, and few of those skull and ghost mask with hair, pirate wig, and a cool rubber bat . Both of my stores had plenty still to chose from. But its going fast now


Yep! I checked my Big Lots yesterday and they did go down to 90% finally. I nabbed 2 adult costumes, a web pattern cloak, and 2 of those mini ghost/skeleton hanging things for 8 bucks. Oh by the way, never trust what the employees tell you just go on what the folks here say LOL. I asked an employee at the same Big Lots 2 weeks ago if they were going to go down past 75% and she said "oh no, we never go lower than 75%"....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice scores you guys. around here there is no more halloween. gone, all of it. some nice christmas stuff if you're into that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got email from Kmart that several of my items that I bought on online clearance weren't shipped and got cancelled--zombie mechanics overalls and mask, bleeding machette, old man mask and hood. Man that's so maddening. They processed my refund promptly but I spent a lot of time looking through the pages of their clearance stuff and was looking forward to what I had selected. I had so many potential plans for that zombie mechanic. 

Anyone else order clearance merchandise online and meet a similar fate?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

collectionsltc, i ordered some stuff from them online. i got only half the stuff. they said they had over orders. i was really dissapointed. about 3 or 4 months later the same stuff was listed on line by them again. i didn't even bite


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Gah. You people are continuing to drain my wallet with all your tips about clearance sales. I don't know whether to thank you or beat you with a wet noodle! 

Two JoAnn's later, I'm now the proud owner of even more Funkins I don't need, a priest costume, a nun costume, a couple of wigs (one of which is a radioactive yellow "blonde" that has to be good for something not intended by its manufacturer), a bow tie, and sundry other little things. As I can't afford for any (more) Halloween charges to show up on the credit card bill, I was literally digging for change at the bottom of my purse to pay for everything. 

Does anyone know what's under the ugly foil on the JoAnn's tombstones? It felt like there might be a decent foam base that would justify buying them for $1.50 each, ripping off the cheap foil, and doing something with the structure. I would have bought one to test, but note previous comment about digging for change. I don't remember seeing these at all before the holiday. 

While out & about I also visited a resale shop that had marked down all their Halloween costumes to $1, and picked up a couple of nice quality child's capes that should fit my two young mannequins. Even better, I picked up a gorgeous small concrete obelisk, very similar to the resin one Target sold for $20, for $5.50. 

I so envy those of you who have local Goodwills that mark down their Halloween merchandise. Both of mine have base prices very near original retail, then return them to the back room within days after the holiday. Very disappointing when, with a 40% off coupon or a little patience, I can purchase the same items for less in a retail store than at a resale shop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Curiosity got the best of me while we were out today and I stopped in a BIG LOTS to see what they had left. Not much but it was 90% off of halloween. 

I ended up buying 3 packs of the broken bloody glass (orig $3 -- for $.30 a piece). Not sure what I will use it for but it could come in handy. Doesn't take up much room either. Maybe I might use it in a laboratory of some sort, next to a broken aquarium that held a poisonous snake or other creature, or maybe next to some secured glass case where some weapon like an axe is missing. Love to hear other suggestions from others buying the glass.

BTW BIG LOTS got in some new DVDs, most $3. Some Xmas movies, but I saw a lot of new horror/suspense movies that would have probably done well at Halloween time. I ended up picking up Stephen King's Kingdom Hospital: the entire series for $15. I just loved this series.

Circus theme haunters, I also picked up in BIG LOTS' Xmas section a 25-light G40 Multi Colored Bulb strand set for $10 which I think will be perfect for my circus theme props. The bulb covers are round globes. I'll post more about it tomorrow with pics under a circus thread where it would be more appropriate. Very nice set though.

BTW if you remember the lit BL's Dracula's Pub sign, Dentist and Bats Motel signs during Halloween-time this year, BL's has similar signs for Xmas. One sign was a pub sign ($20)--beer related--that in an interesting shape and I thought might be worth modifying. I'm thinking of doing a street/shop scene at some point in my haunt and am collecting signage I can use for it. I love the lit signs as they will be great at night. I bought some tequilla signs BL had during the summer on clearance around halloween and got them for something like $3 each. Easy enough to pop out the frosted "glass" lettering panel and substitute what you need it to say.


UPDATE: Posted pics of light bulb strand in props section: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/87008-circus-props.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you could use the bloody glass by a vampire kit. like dr terrors where you had to break the glass in case of vampires


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

My wife wanted to stop in Michales to look at Christmas garland beads and was surprised to find some 90% Halloween items left. nothing to exciting but I did get two potion bottles, one for .34 and one for .45 not bad at all for the price...wish they'd have had more.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

there is no where i can see that has halloween out in mason city today. but i stopped by dollar general in charles city and they still had some but it was still 70%. i bought 4 glow in the dark masks, 6 goody bags of skeletons heads and spiderwebs, and a crocadile that grows big in water.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped by one of the other Big Lots today in my area and Zero halloween left. Just autumn stuff on clearance. I think there's little hope of finding much left anywhere in my area also.

I did find 2 items in BIG LOTS I thought I'd share however. In the toy section, a Pressman Hangman Travel Game for $3. It has a base and a 2-piece hangman's pole and skeleton body parts that can be added to the pole to eventually make the complete skeleton (skeleton ends up 9 inches tall). I'll come back and post a picture of it later tonight. I thought it would make a nice prize or giveaway at halloween time and probably every kid knows how to play hangman (and it reinforces spelling too). Might even make a nice kids halloween party game if all the puzzle words are halloween related.

I also bought from the scrapbook section a package of 4 book binding coils for $1.25. They are gray plastic and I'm going to use them to connect to the tops of two tin cans to make some scientist lab prop (maybe Pringle's potato chip cans, or better yet given the time of year, the tall Borden Egg nog metal cans--maybe I'll use the contents to make Pumpkin Eggnog pie!, see Borden website). The idea for the coils is that they "carry electricity" from one side of the prop to the other. I liked the idea of using the book binding coils instead of a regular spring because they are thicker and more noticeable and if you wanted could be painted with spray paint for plastics. I'll post a pic of this later too.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Curiosity got the best of me while we were out today and I stopped in a BIG LOTS to see what they had left. Not much but it was 90% off of halloween.
> 
> I ended up buying 3 packs of the broken bloody glass (orig $3 -- for $.30 a piece). Not sure what I will use it for but it could come in handy. Doesn't take up much room either. Maybe I might use it in a laboratory of some sort, next to a broken aquarium that held a poisonous snake or other creature, or maybe next to some secured glass case where some weapon like an axe is missing. Love to hear other suggestions from others buying the glass.
> 
> ...


 This year, I used that broken glass by one of my front windows. I had gotten a severed arm and leg (from Rite Aid, very good quality) and placed them near the window in the middle of the shattered glass.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueFrog said:


> Gah. You people are continuing to drain my wallet with all your tips about clearance sales. I don't know whether to thank you or beat you with a wet noodle!
> 
> Two JoAnn's later, I'm now the proud owner of even more Funkins I don't need, a priest costume, a nun costume, a couple of wigs (one of which is a radioactive yellow "blonde" that has to be good for something not intended by its manufacturer), a bow tie, and sundry other little things. As I can't afford for any (more) Halloween charges to show up on the credit card bill, I was literally digging for change at the bottom of my purse to pay for everything.
> 
> Does anyone know what's under the ugly foil on the JoAnn's tombstones? It felt like there might be a decent foam base that would justify buying them for $1.50 each, ripping off the cheap foil, and doing something with the structure. I would have bought one to test, but note previous comment about digging for change. I don't remember seeing these at all before the holiday.


I knew I had seen someone mention those foil stones but couldn't remember what was said so I didn't get any...did you ever try removing the foil?
I was surprised at all the good stuff my JoAnns still had. I got 4 large stones that light up and scream,male and female adult pirate costumes,vampire and devil mask/glove sets,6 skulls in different sizes a neat pirate/jolly roger metal sculpture,bar maiden costume and their black tule is only .74 cents/yd so I got 20!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Under the foil is super cheap styrofoam and some horrible-smelling glue. I peeled back a space not much larger than a 50 cent piece and the whole room _reeks_. I know there's a big mark-up in Halloween merchandise, but even at $1.50 each I feel like I paid too much. The original $15 pricetag would have been bordering on pig-in-a-poke robbery. 

I also didn't discover until I got home that the pumpkins and gourds that had been stocked with the Halloween merchandise in an isolated area surrounded by Christmas items rung up at 70% off as "Fall" rather than 90% off as Halloween. Fortunately the cashier had applied a $5 off purchase of $25 discount (out of the kindness of her heart - I hadn't known about the coupon but she had one under the counter) so I don't feel too bad about it.

Also picked up another wig, some spider webbing, a bunch of tombstones - fortunately not all of them foil - and a chain gang neck restraint. (Again, speaking of outrageous mark-ups, it was originally $20 for just that plastic restraint. I hesitated at $2).

ETA: *Ghost of Spookie*, I bought a bunch of that broken glass too. I was thinking of using it either as "ice" in the monsters' drinking glasses or as a garnish for one of their meals, preferably something bloody.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

what are the foil tombstone? Can someone put a pick of them? I never heard of theses.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's posts about how they use their broken glass. 

BTW I also saw those foil tombstones at Jo Ann's but passed on them. Even at 90% I thought they were too small for my yard. I also didn't get the tin foil on them. I thought that was a bit strange unless it is meant to reflect light on it. Our store didn't have much Halloween left by the time I got there. A dozen or so of kids costumes (bought a police officer and a black lacey vampire dress, both reg. 29.99), I almost picked up the three Funkins I saw but two of them were scratched up pretty badly and the third one I saw was cracked.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got a freddy krueger head on ebay,it was one used from one of the movies,it looks just like robert in full make up.awsome!I was wondering what you all ment by the joann tombstones.I take it thats one..um,interesting?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I found my "Frankenstein" severed crawling hand (think Addam's family Thing but green and with sutures) on sale for $5 over at Dapper Cadaver. Got the last one. Really excited about it because prior to Halloween had looked all over for it and only found it in Europe along with overseas shipping charges so put my search on the back burner. Also picked up a realistic plastic butchers knife for my zombie farmer scene, an aged plastic old-fashioned shaving razor (thinking either Sweeney Todd or maybe a prop for my Egyptian theme--Lord Carnarvon's razor that cut him and he supposedly died from an infection after finding the King Kut tomb), a disappearing retractable knife, and an old rusty plastic wrench to go with my maintenance worker zombie. Dapper Cadaver had a number of other props I would have loved to have picked up but with the holidays approaching decided to hold off. All great stuff though, albeit a bit more on the blood and gore than I want to use in my haunt. If you aren't familiar with them you might want to check them out. From what I've read online and from an LA paper they are a pretty well-know prop shop.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Depending on where you live, it might be worth checking out your local Goodwill store (as if you don't already make a regular pilgrimage, I know). My family and I jokingly refer to Goodwill as the "Target outlet store" and apparently Target must have just sent some salvage Halloween items to at least one store in IL. On my behalf, a friend bought an animated Halloween skeleton butler for $30 (originally $130) at Goodwill, still in box & working. Strangely he is missing all his clothing, hence the reason he's salvage, but that's easily remedied.  

The same Goodwill also has a "Porch Greeter Grim Reaper" in a salvage box that she hasn't been able to look inside yet. Anyone have pictures? I couldn't find any even in Google's cache and if it's decent, I'll send her back for that too. She said there's a bunch of other Halloween stuff but "it doesn't look all that interesting." I can't get any more details out of her. As the store is a solid 90 minute drive from here, I'm not quite ready to make that trek. If I don't go, they're sure to have great stuff, but if I do, it'll probably turn out to be a ton of those Skelanimals I passed on at 90% off clearance. What to do, what to do....

Anyone else see things showing up at Goodwill in the last week or so? My local stores always pack up within a few days of the holiday and tuck it all away until the next year, but based on my friend's experience that's not the case everywhere.


----------

